# Moving to Hurghada



## questionerm6

Hi, I'm an Australian and I'm considering buying a property in Hurghada, and living there. I realise that most foreigners who purchase property there only stay for a few months a year, or do so for investment purposes, but I'd be wanting to live there more or less permenately, once I've purchased a property. I have many questions about how feasible this would be, and what life is like living in Hurghada.

How is the cost of living? I wouldn't need to worry about rent, naturally, but for consumable goods, day-to-day living expenses?

What is the general vibe of the place? I've been told it's relaxed, slow-paced, sunny, etc. (I lived in China and its MUCH too busy and crowded for me).

What kind of job would a foreigner be able to get there? I just need enough to survive and save to go travelling now and then 

How many foreigners actually live there permenately? Are the locals welcoming of foreigners etc?

How does Hurghada differ from somewhere like Dubai? I've visited Dubai and hated it (the slave labour, the excessive heat, the highways linking one mall to the next, the marked difference in income between expats vs locals vs labourers etc, the cost of living). From what I've seen in Hurghada you can actually WALK around the streets (in Dubai it's mostly impossible due to the heat, big roads, etc). How does Hurghada differ from other places in the Middle East?

Are the public beaches good?

I'd love to hear from anyone who's visited Hurghada, or is living there now, that would be great! Thanks.


----------



## samertalat

I would like to hear from some members since I am trying to move to Hurgahada .QUESTIONER6 please keep me informed .
Thank you 
Samer


----------



## speedwing

Hi, we moved to Hurghada a year ago, can't answer any questions about work as we don't work. The heat in July/August is intense. The people are fantastic and the cost of living very cheap compared to the UK!! Remebmer that Hurghada is a holiday destination, so in tourist areas lots of different nationalities, in the working areas once they get to know you, you always get a friendly welcome. Any questions feel free to ask


----------



## samertalat

speedwing said:


> Hi, we moved to Hurghada a year ago, can't answer any questions about work as we don't work. The heat in July/August is intense. The people are fantastic and the cost of living very cheap compared to the UK!! Remebmer that Hurghada is a holiday destination, so in tourist areas lots of different nationalities, in the working areas once they get to know you, you always get a friendly welcome. Any questions feel free to ask


Well me and my wife don't work either , Like to know if i can still get a good deal on Half Villa in MUBARAK 7 ? were i see prices raising but but no buyers a Half Villa was 95K EURO and now 130K Euro and it has been for over 2 years for sale ? Brokers are a rip off , some not all, This Villa is listed to an Egyptian broker and he is non since when you talk to him, when i get there I will try finding the owners were ever they are in Europe talk to them and try buying it , Or if I find another one at a good price.
I was wondering about medical insurance since I am 61 years old , as per my wife no problem she is 43 . Any idea ? if i can get some from a Hospital ?
I am planning to come in Jan or Feb. 2011 since my wife will be in her 4th month or 5th and would be able to travel and will stay in a Hotel and buy a place and then come back and after she delivers here in Lebanon will move or if she wants to deliver in Egypt will do so, But i need to buy a place.
As per other things I will come and discover when we get there, Pricing on Furniture , Electronics ETC , Will be moving personal belongings and some kitchen items and pictures ETC..
I need to move there since i have a bad ARTHRITIS and need a dry climate so i do not take any medications cause it is damaging my Kidneys .
I know it is a touristic city but I love to live between Europeans I was raised in the USA but lived in Europe for a few years and adopt very well with them , so we can make some friends when we get there.
Thats about it for now, We thank you very much for your valuable time and hope to hear from you soon.
Samer


----------



## Helen Ellis

I think you should try living in the Mubaraks before buying there, in Mubaraks 6 and 7 you will need a car, they are way out of town and mostly uninhabited, although some parts are better than others.
The same applies to Magawich area. 
Hurghada is a bustling crowded busy town, the pace of life may be generally slow with a flexible approach to punctuality, but in the main shopping/restaurant areas it's vibrant and loud. 
I don't think Hurghada is much cooler than Dubai, so if it was too hot there, then Hurghada will be too during the summer. 
Dubai is much cleaner than Hurghada, the streets here are filled with rubbish, litter and food waste alike, providing food for the stray cats and dogs.
Have you considered El Gouna?
Much quieter and cleaner with an excellent hospital. Expensive to buy there, but part of the purchase price goes towards the upkeep of the town so it is always clean and tidy.


----------



## samertalat

Helen Ellis said:


> I think you should try living in the Mubaraks before buying there, in Mubaraks 6 and 7 you will need a car, they are way out of town and mostly uninhabited, although some parts are better than others.
> The same applies to Magawich area.
> Hurghada is a bustling crowded busy town, the pace of life may be generally slow with a flexible approach to punctuality, but in the main shopping/restaurant areas it's vibrant and loud.
> I don't think Hurghada is much cooler than Dubai, so if it was too hot there, then Hurghada will be too during the summer.
> Dubai is much cleaner than Hurghada, the streets here are filled with rubbish, litter and food waste alike, providing food for the stray cats and dogs.
> Have you considered El Gouna?
> Much quieter and cleaner with an excellent hospital. Expensive to buy there, but part of the purchase price goes towards the upkeep of the town so it is always clean and tidy.


Well I do not like living in crowded area , I will buy 2 cars for me and my wife , I like to live quite , hate noisy places , I will have to get there and see what will be ok to buy. I do not want to spend hundreds of thousands of $'s and one day we decide to move back to the States and be unable to sell it , I will spend on half villa no more than a $130.000.00 so if we move back i will no worry if it is not sold, But so far we are moving for good , about trash , you should come and see trash here in Lebanon ,I do not think that there is anywhere in the planet filthiest than Lebanon and Lebanese people , Never had met crooks anywhere in the planet like Lebanon . 
I haver been here for a year and a half and will never ever come back to live in this country, There is no Law , You are the law , anything you need you have to get by force , kill someone or let go , You get ripped off 90% were ever you go every day, You see a sign saying SALE %50 off everything , once you get in the store they say no just a few items and when you ask for them oh they are sold.
You see adds all over the country for a car at $15000.00 when you get there it goes up to $20K biggest crooks in the world , It is not enough for this nation the civil war that they went through and Israel bombing them . They cant rule them selves they need the Jews to take over . Driving is bad bad bad , you can speed 250KM and hour no one will stop you, drink and drive,License you pay $450.00 to get it no need to take a test everything is money crooks all over . Well enough sorry don't want to bore you but this is Lebanon.
I am looking forward to move , I have a real bad Arthritis and need a dry climate not humid like here were humidity is at 85-90 every day for the last few months , and i am not allowed to take medications , and i need here over $1200 for medications that i use every month , Example Plavix for my heart every 28 days is $150.00 In Egypt is only $20.00 and so on.
Do you live in Hurgahada in the city ? A house or an Apartment ?
We will be just enjoying life cause we both don't work for the last 5 years . I love the beach and maybe buy a small boat to have fun with, fishing etc .
And I might buy Villas decorate them one at a time and sell them just to kill time .
I just worry about medical insurance , I am 61 and I asked Aliance insurance and they said that they won't insure me . I will try asking some Hospitals maybe will be able to get some.
Not worried about cost of living since here in Lebanon is way too expensive , will run us over $4000 and some months $5000 per month , Everything is so bad , not sure how people live here when they earn $500 per month. 
Maybe they live very poor eat bread and olives once a week and the rest is light food not sure how they make it , I look at people and my heart cry's for them since i grow up in America and had it all , never needed a thing . What a petty to see that there is poverty in this world and here or Filthy rick or very poor, They have %45 under poverty in this country but no one does anything. The government is the biggest crook here.
Might have other questions but when i remember what i want to know i will write it down and ask you next time.
People here are sweet and helpful(in the forums i mean) .
God Bless you
Samer


----------



## MaidenScotland

samertalat said:


> Well I do not like living in crowded area , I will buy 2 cars for me and my wife , I like to live quite , hate noisy places , I will have to get there and see what will be ok to buy. I do not want to spend hundreds of thousands of $'s and one day we decide to move back to the States and be unable to sell it , I will spend on half villa no more than a $130.000.00 so if we move back i will no worry if it is not sold, But so far we are moving for good , about trash , you should come and see trash here in Lebanon ,I do not think that there is anywhere in the planet filthiest than Lebanon and Lebanese people , Never had met crooks anywhere in the planet like Lebanon .
> I haver been here for a year and a half and will never ever come back to live in this country, There is no Law , You are the law , anything you need you have to get by force , kill someone or let go , You get ripped off 90% were ever you go every day, You see a sign saying SALE %50 off everything , once you get in the store they say no just a few items and when you ask for them oh they are sold.
> You see adds all over the country for a car at $15000.00 when you get there it goes up to $20K biggest crooks in the world , It is not enough for this nation the civil war that they went through and Israel bombing them . They cant rule them selves they need the Jews to take over . Driving is bad bad bad , you can speed 250KM and hour no one will stop you, drink and drive,License you pay $450.00 to get it no need to take a test everything is money crooks all over . Well enough sorry don't want to bore you but this is Lebanon.
> I am looking forward to move , I have a real bad Arthritis and need a dry climate not humid like here were humidity is at 85-90 every day for the last few months , and i am not allowed to take medications , and i need here over $1200 for medications that i use every month , Example Plavix for my heart every 28 days is $150.00 In Egypt is only $20.00 and so on.
> Do you live in Hurgahada in the city ? A house or an Apartment ?
> We will be just enjoying life cause we both don't work for the last 5 years . I love the beach and maybe buy a small boat to have fun with, fishing etc .
> And I might buy Villas decorate them one at a time and sell them just to kill time .
> I just worry about medical insurance , I am 61 and I asked Aliance insurance and they said that they won't insure me . I will try asking some Hospitals maybe will be able to get some.
> Not worried about cost of living since here in Lebanon is way too expensive , will run us over $4000 and some months $5000 per month , Everything is so bad , not sure how people live here when they earn $500 per month.
> Maybe they live very poor eat bread and olives once a week and the rest is light food not sure how they make it , I look at people and my heart cry's for them since i grow up in America and had it all , never needed a thing . What a petty to see that there is poverty in this world and here or Filthy rick or very poor, They have %45 under poverty in this country but no one does anything. The government is the biggest crook here.
> Might have other questions but when i remember what i want to know i will write it down and ask you next time.
> People here are sweet and helpful(in the forums i mean) .
> God Bless you
> Samer




Have you ever been to Egypt?


----------



## samertalat

MaidenScotland said:


> Have you ever been to Egypt?


No but i did a lots of research , I am in Lebanon for the last year and a half moved from Los Angeles, California.
My main reason moving to Egypt is the Dry climate. Low humidity unlike here 85-90 every day, My Arthritis is killing me and I am not allowed any medications due to Kidney problems .
I was told by many that the red sea will be the best , and spoke to others that has Arthritis and they are doing fine there.
Regards
God Bless you .
Samer


----------



## MaidenScotland

samertalat said:


> No but i did a lots of research , I am in Lebanon for the last year and a half moved from Los Angeles, California.
> My main reason moving to Egypt is the Dry climate. Low humidity unlike here 85-90 every day, My Arthritis is killing me and I am not allowed any medications due to Kidney problems .
> I was told by many that the red sea will be the best , and spoke to others that has Arthritis and they are doing fine there.
> Regards
> God Bless you .
> Samer




I would suggest you come out for a visit, you may find it is not unlike the Lebanon other than the dry climate but don't visit Cairo the humidity here can be high

Maiden


----------



## Helen Ellis

you may prefer Safaga, I spent 5 weeks there over the summer and loved it. Much quieter, and no hassle from the people, and I don't think i was ever overcharged there! ( or asked my marital status either) It is much cleaner than Hurghada and far less developed. You would need the car of course, but driving there is a pleasure, very few cars on the road.
It is known as a spa resort and some people go there for treatments, there is something in the sand I am told.
I used Orca beach which was delightful. Public beaches tend to get very crowded so I prefer to pay for private.
However to socialise you would need to go into Hurghada I think, a 50k drive on a decent road.


----------



## samertalat

Helen Ellis said:


> you may prefer Safaga, I spent 5 weeks there over the summer and loved it. Much quieter, and no hassle from the people, and I don't think i was ever overcharged there! ( or asked my marital status either) It is much cleaner than Hurghada and far less developed. You would need the car of course, but driving there is a pleasure, very few cars on the road.
> It is known as a spa resort and some people go there for treatments, there is something in the sand I am told.
> I used Orca beach which was delightful. Public beaches tend to get very crowded so I prefer to pay for private.
> However to socialise you would need to go into Hurghada I think, a 50k drive on a decent road.


I was told about Safaga , But is there a good hospital close by in case of an Emergency ? I like to be close by if an emergency happens , like heart, or any other thing .
I was told to go there for mud treatments were i had once at the dead sea and that ease the Arthritis pain a lot.
I was focused on Hurgahada but I will try to come for a whole month and try to see other places and where ever will like the most will buy there. I would like to buy also in an area where if we want o fix a Villa as a Luxury villa and sell it later so it will be easy and not hard to . I might start buying a Villa fixing it decorate it very nice and sell it, It is my and my wife's specialty , decorating and furnishing , from design you name it . Just to kill our time since we both don't work or need to work , But that will keep me alive , Since I have been at home in the USA for three years doing nothing and now here for the last year and a half and I am bored of traveling , eating in restaurants ETc .
I hope that my Arthritis will get better there . My main thing and all my moves around the world specially now when my Kidney are %50 goo and not allowed any medications for Arthritis.
God Bles
Thank you Much
samer


----------



## hurghadapat

samertalat said:


> I was told about Safaga , But is there a good hospital close by in case of an Emergency ? I like to be close by if an emergency happens , like heart, or any other thing .
> I was told to go there for mud treatments were i had once at the dead sea and that ease the Arthritis pain a lot.
> I was focused on Hurgahada but I will try to come for a whole month and try to see other places and where ever will like the most will buy there. I would like to buy also in an area where if we want o fix a Villa as a Luxury villa and sell it later so it will be easy and not hard to . I might start buying a Villa fixing it decorate it very nice and sell it, It is my and my wife's specialty , decorating and furnishing , from design you name it . Just to kill our time since we both don't work or need to work , But that will keep me alive , Since I have been at home in the USA for three years doing nothing and now here for the last year and a half and I am bored of traveling , eating in restaurants ETc .
> I hope that my Arthritis will get better there . My main thing and all my moves around the world specially now when my Kidney are %50 goo and not allowed any medications for Arthritis.
> God Bles
> Thank you Much
> samer


I lived in Hurghada for five years and by what you say about the Lebanon i really don't think that you will find much difference in Hurghada apart from the climate but as someone has already suggested come for a holiday and see for yourself !!!
Whatever you decide on i wish you good luck.El Gouna is really lovely,purpose built and not really like Egypt but very clean and only about 20mins drive from Hurghada.


----------



## samertalat

hurghadapat said:


> I lived in Hurghada for five years and by what you say about the Lebanon i really don't think that you will find much difference in Hurghada apart from the climate but as someone has already suggested come for a holiday and see for yourself !!!
> Whatever you decide on i wish you good luck.El Gouna is really lovely,purpose built and not really like Egypt but very clean and only about 20mins drive from Hurghada.


It all depends on how much prices are in El Gouna.
Thank you 
samer


----------



## Sonrisa

Samer I read your post with worry...

I hate being the one who breaks the news to you because you sound like a genuinely nice man, but reading your post I really feel that Egypt is not for you and You are not for Egypt. 
Egypt can be rough. 

A good friend moved last year from Cairo to Beirut and she loves the fact that it is much more cleaner and “European” than over here.
I don’t think your comments about the Lebanese needing the Jews to take over will go down very well over here too. 

sorry but you ask for advice


----------



## Sam

I do not know much about Hurghada having only briefly visited once before, but I do agree with the other posters that you should try before you buy.

Maybe you should even try Sharm. It is much cleaner here by the sounds of it, as we don't have rubbish in the street (well, maybe in some parts but not the majority). And the climate is still very dry. It is more expensive than Hurghada, from what I can gather, property especially, but if it was the place you felt most comfortable with I'm sure you'd find a place you like. There's been a few bargains recently, particularly for the larger properties since you mention looking for a half villa.

Just another thing you might consider before narrowing your options.


----------



## samertalat

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Samer I read your post with worry...
> 
> I hate being the one who breaks the news to you because you sound like a genuinely nice man, but reading your post I really feel that Egypt is not for you and You are not for Egypt.
> Egypt can be rough.
> 
> A good friend moved last year from Cairo to Beirut and she loves the fact that it is much more cleaner and “European” than over here.
> I don’t think your comments about the Lebanese needing the Jews to take over will go down very well over here too.
> 
> sorry but you ask for advice


My dear friend I was born in Lebanon and at 3 moths old my parents moved to Europe and then to the USA. So Please don't tell me what Lebanon is, My wife is PURE Lebanese , who lived here for 39 years and can't stand it ,And if you were here you would say the same that Lebanese needs to be ruled by others like they did before by Syria , But the Jews has better Laws and rules that can make this country a place where humans can live , but people act like animals here. i just got home from Beirut and once you hub on that Freeway your blood pressure goes up to 500 . People need how to learn manners , how to respect others, there is no law here, Just bought a new car from the dealer 12 days ago cause i was renting a car and paying $1250.00 a month and need it for 7 or 8 months so i bought one cheaper than rent and sell it before we leave.Went to the dealer to get the registration of the car were he gave me a temporary one for 10 days , Well he says we did not register your car yet wait and if a Cop will stop you tell him the dealer is responsible ???? Where did you hear something like this in the world.
We where in Barcelona and other parts of Spain .I speak Spanish and Italian and others. But What I know about Egyptians that they are good hearted people UNLIKE LEBANESE .
I am an American born in Lebanon have no Lebanese. Citizenship just my USA one , And will always be grateful to the USA that teaches me manners and how to respect people,Love the LORD and have faith ETC .Here is much deferent . It is hard to tell you . You have to live here and try it for your self.
Do you think that I will be moving and destroying everything I built in a year and a half, All my move from the USA to Lebanon paid Tens of thousands of Dollars , No way , But I am very unhappy and unhealthy here .Many people told me not to move . I like to live in a quite area by the Sea were I will try El Gouna, Hurgahada and Najab since in Sharam you have to lease for 99 years and hate the idea since we had it once in Mexico and it is bad hard to sell later .Other wse I woild have bought in Sharam El Shiekh .
Bu I will be coming for a month in Jan or Feb my wife will be in her 3 or 4th month so I can drag her with me and if she is not able to I will come and look around and see what will be good for us and mostly our happiness .My way of thinking of life , Life is too short live today and tomorrow is a new day , I went through a lot in my life so I am looking for my own quite corner , I lived almost all over the world and moved Tens of times and still moving , Hoping that Egypt will be my last stop.
As per my comment about Jews it is just an example , Egypt will not need it since Egypt is a strong country and can protect its self . and has a real government and a strong one , Unlike Lebanon that has nothing ? Please watch the news of Lebanon every day and you will understand why I say that, Wish i was there in person sitting and talking to you so you would understand me better .
Thanks for sharing not trying to bore you , But now you know where i come from and what my goal is.
God Bless you all
Kind Regards
Samer


----------



## samertalat

Sam said:


> I do not know much about Hurghada having only briefly visited once before, but I do agree with the other posters that you should try before you buy.
> 
> Maybe you should even try Sharm. It is much cleaner here by the sounds of it, as we don't have rubbish in the street (well, maybe in some parts but not the majority). And the climate is still very dry. It is more expensive than Hurghada, from what I can gather, property especially, but if it was the place you felt most comfortable with I'm sure you'd find a place you like. There's been a few bargains recently, particularly for the larger properties since you mention looking for a half villa.
> 
> Just another thing you might consider before narrowing your options.


Sam If I could buy and own a property NOT LEASE 99 Years I would have come tomorrow and bought a Villa in Sharm . Trust me ,Sharm was the main idea for us to move to Egypt , I know that I will love it but looks like we will spend a lots of time in Sharm . It is not too far from Hurgahada or any area were will be looking for a place.

I lived in Los Angeles in upper scaled area , One of the most expensive homes , But when the recession hit we lost over Half Million Dollars when sold it and the price went down another $300K now , We were still lucky to get what we got , And still alive since we left LA with over 2 Million Dollars losses , But hey we are still alive , Two families in the area has killed there children and wives and one killed his mother in law that lived with them cause they lost there homes and jobs. Sad but too many crazy things where going on , Thank God I am out but still miss the USA , It was my home where I grew up but I still love the middle east and middle and the people cause they are part of my blood ,Although my dad grow up in England and had a British passport and a Graduate of Cambridge , Worked for the British Government many years ago.
I always like and very very thankful to people like you where I like your honesty and any advice , As you see i am an open book , Can't hide things what I have in my heart goes out my mouth and I type it . Honesty is the # one key for success in life .Always have faith and God will be with you all the way , Trust me , Just stay healthy and Kids is the most important thing in life .
God Bless you
Very warm regards
samer
By the way my real name is SAM


----------



## mamasue

Samer I've got a suggestion for you.....
Go to Hurghada, rent a flat for a year.... and if you still love it... then consider buying!

I lived in Hurghada over 4 years. I was working there, as a scuba diving instructor. I saw many people who had just been there for 1-2 weeks holiday, deciding to buy a place... and regretting it later, and be unable to sell!

I started off loving Hurghada, and ended up hating it, and moving to Dubai, then finally the USA.


----------



## samertalat

mamasue said:


> Samer I've got a suggestion for you.....
> Go to Hurghada, rent a flat for a year.... and if you still love it... then consider buying!
> 
> I lived in Hurghada over 4 years. I was working there, as a scuba diving instructor. I saw many people who had just been there for 1-2 weeks holiday, deciding to buy a place... and regretting it later, and be unable to sell!
> 
> I started off loving Hurghada, and ended up hating it, and moving to Dubai, then finally the USA.


Thank you , But my main move is my health , I need a dry climate cause I have a real bad Arthritis and not allowed any medications ,I am retired and for me no matter were i live , But a must but the sea so I can go swim every day and maybe buy a small boat , go fishing and enjoy the sea .
I wil first spend a month there , and try El Gouna and Najaf too see were will suite me better and then try buying and moving in Sep 2011.
You mean that there are many Villas for sale in Hurgahada and people are not able to sell them? If so why the real estate agents have such a high prices on these Half Villas.'
I have seen one for long and it was 95000 EURO's and now the real estate agent is asking 135000 EURO's were I told him good luck , If I was about to buy it I will look up the owners and buy from them if I decide to buy there . Real estate agents (Some) not all think the catch us as they fish for people to hit and run .
I spoke to that Egyptian real estate agent and he is playing games , So I ignored him and if i decide to buy it I will try to find the owners in Europe and buy it direct this way he won't get anything on it.Bad to be nasty or deal nasty.
But I will keep your advise since I do not want to buy and later not be able to sell.
Please i need more feed back since I am trying to have this my last move.
Regards
samer


----------



## MaidenScotland

samertalat said:


> Thank you , But my main move is my health , I need a dry climate cause I have a real bad Arthritis and not allowed any medications ,I am retired and for me no matter were i live , But a must but the sea so I can go swim every day and maybe buy a small boat , go fishing and enjoy the sea .
> I wil first spend a month there , and try El Gouna and Najaf too see were will suite me better and then try buying and moving in Sep 2011.
> You mean that there are many Villas for sale in Hurgahada and people are not able to sell them? If so why the real estate agents have such a high prices on these Half Villas.'
> I have seen one for long and it was 95000 EURO's and now the real estate agent is asking 135000 EURO's were I told him good luck , If I was about to buy it I will look up the owners and buy from them if I decide to buy there . Real estate agents (Some) not all think the catch us as they fish for people to hit and run .
> I spoke to that Egyptian real estate agent and he is playing games , So I ignored him and if i decide to buy it I will try to find the owners in Europe and buy it direct this way he won't get anything on it.Bad to be nasty or deal nasty.
> But I will keep your advise since I do not want to buy and later not be able to sell.
> Please i need more feed back since I am trying to have this my last move.
> Regards
> samer




Try googling.. Private home sales Egypt lots of info there


----------



## samertalat

MaidenScotland said:


> Try googling.. Private home sales Egypt lots of info there


Thank you I am doing a lots of research and might rent before I decide were to buy , Might like Najaf, Hurgahada or El Gouna or never know where .
But the forums had helped me a lot and opened my doors to many things , I was kind of rushing in buying but as I was told that many bought and can't sell there properties that was my thinking too , since I saw many Villas online for so long and good prices and thought that they are not selling fast , One is over 2 years the first day I started my research on Hurgahada .
One thing I can say that this forums is great never seen or been to forums that gives you so much and helps you so much.
May the Lord Bless all.
Regards
Samer


----------



## Busy Sue

*Living in Hurghada*

Hi, I am English and have lived in Hurghada for 15 years. It is a very easy place to live in. You can walk around freely. The weather in Summer is very hot but winter days are great. If you buy property here be very careful that you check the fine details and that the property is properly registered. There are many foreigners living here very comfortably. We have expat nights and Quiz nights etc. To find work it depends what you do for a living. There is work to be found. I own my own business. It is quite cheap to live here. There are many people who live here all the year round and there are not many who come and go. Some of the public beaches are good. Even the public beaches there are charges for beds etc. There are some good reasonably priced private beaches also like Old Vic, Sheraton Beach, Dream Beach. I have not been to Dubai but I think it is not like Dubai at all.


----------



## samertalat

Busy Sue said:


> Hi, I am English and have lived in Hurghada for 15 years. It is a very easy place to live in. You can walk around freely. The weather in Summer is very hot but winter days are great. If you buy property here be very careful that you check the fine details and that the property is properly registered. There are many foreigners living here very comfortably. We have expat nights and Quiz nights etc. To find work it depends what you do for a living. There is work to be found. I own my own business. It is quite cheap to live here. There are many people who live here all the year round and there are not many who come and go. Some of the public beaches are good. Even the public beaches there are charges for beds etc. There are some good reasonably priced private beaches also like Old Vic, Sheraton Beach, Dream Beach. I have not been to Dubai but I think it is not like Dubai at all.


Thank you , It is very nice to hear from you positive things, I will be not working , But if i get too bored might open my own business ,Me and my wife where thinking to buy Villas fix them to LUXURY and resell them . But looks like it is a slow paste now.
First will move and settle down and then we have time to think of what will doif we want to work .
I am retired from The USA and get my retirement checks from the US Embassy every month so we have to financial problems for life .
Might do a part time work for myself .
Main think that the climate is dry cause I have a bad Arthritis and need to be off Medications and the Red Sea is dry , Unlike here were I moved to Lebanon were it is 85 to 90 every day (Humidity)
Thanks for your feed back and hope to hear from you more about Hurgahada and the area.
God Bless
Samer


----------

